# My dog had a black little thing sticking out of her belly, we pulled it



## Dogatar (Aug 29, 2011)

We pulled it and more came out from in her skin, maybe 1/8 of an inch was sticking out initially, we may have pulled out 1/3 of an inch once it came out. 

There is also the hole it goes into, and there appears to be another puncture type hole very close to it, and in between them where the thing was, it appears there is still some and you can feel it.

Does anyone have any idea what that is?


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Is this from where she was spayed? Could it be stitches? I know I have pulled stitches out of my dog months and months later...


----------



## Dogatar (Aug 29, 2011)

No there is no stitches, no surgery. The thing that came out seemed organic/biological.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm thinking it's stitches, too. Is she not spayed? Maybe it was done before you got her? I've pulled stitches out of a spay scar many months later, too. Some dissolvable stitches don't dissolve (and they do seem like they're organic, it's kind of freaky really). If she's not spayed and has never had any other kind of surgery, I'm at a loss. I don't know of anything like that. I guess just keep an eye on it, and call the vet if anything seems weird.


----------



## monkeykeeper (Nov 9, 2009)

Was it a worm like thing? Could it have been a cuterebra/bot fly? http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/71500.htm Otherwise my suspicion would be a suture. I would consult a veterinarian either way, just so you can find out for sure.


----------



## Dogatar (Aug 29, 2011)

Worm like... hmm, well, when we pulled the part sticking out, the "head" more came out, and it was elastic like. That being said it did not appear to clearly be a worm, im really not sure....



monkeykeeper said:


> Was it a worm like thing? Could it have been a cuterebra/bot fly? http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/71500.htm Otherwise my suspicion would be a suture. I would consult a veterinarian either way, just so you can find out for sure.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Could you post a pic ?


----------



## Dogatar (Aug 29, 2011)

I took her to the vet today, he said not a flybot. Not sutchers. Said it was probably a thorn or something that got into her skin, looked fine, and just keep a look out for infection...


----------

